# What breed of chicken?



## BrandonMM (Apr 9, 2014)

What breed of chickens are these?


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

Mixed breed. The first one may be a polish cross.

The second one may be from an Easter Egger crossed with something.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

those look rater cool to me


----------

